# Topical Flea Treatment - How long to keep cats separated?



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

We have Frontline Plus for all four cats, but before we apply it, I know that you're supposed to keep multiple cats separated (lest they lick it off eachother). 

Any idea how long they need to be kept apart?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Until it dries, I guess...dunno, as I can't use topical flea products in my house as Elliot has reactions to most of them - even if they are applied to the cats!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I remember reading this when I was researching the various products. Until it dries is long enough, is what it said.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks - they're not going to appreciate being put in solitary for too long :wink:


----------

